# Stress on Brown Trout



## Froggy (Apr 6, 2004)

Hey Guys,

We're hitting the gorge again on Monday and will be targetting Browns. The Steelie and Laker gear is medium+ and the browns are generally smaller than the steelies and laker. Rather than "horsing" them in, I'm thinking about using light gear, but don't want to stress out the fish to bad as we will be releasing MOST of them. Do Browns have a stress problem with a long fight? I don't want to play them to death with lighter gear.

Where's the spell checker?


----------



## ShoreBoundOne (Apr 6, 2004)

You shouldnt have a problem...i always used light gear for Browns....Just give them some resesitation and make sure they swim away from you. they will be fine as long as they werent deep hooked.

Mitch


----------



## Steelhauler (Apr 7, 2004)

Froggy,

I usually use my noodle rod this time of year up on the Niagara and have never had a problem with stressing out the Browns. I don't fish for them as deep this time of year, so it's not as bad for the fish.

Wes


----------

